# Not exactly halloween, but need costume help!!!!



## macsrealm (Feb 16, 2009)

beer...you could make like a giant beer bottle and wear it
idk srry i cant help more.


----------



## macsrealm (Feb 16, 2009)

or soda if not beer.


----------



## lil_faith (Oct 4, 2008)

Love vs Hate would be an awesome one: You could dress as Cupid/Venus and Mars (God of War). Or Love vs Evil would work too.

Good luck, this theme is wicked!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

how about moon shine. or boot leg. carry around a beer and a small barrel for a keg. or star dust. have some glitter and confetti stars in a jar you sprinkle at people.


----------



## dixie (Jan 30, 2009)

Oh MAN, why couldn't I get invited to a party like that? My real name is Dawn, and I could finally get use out of that STUPID dishwashing liquid joke that I lived through as a kid, and go as a big bottle of Dawn!!! 

Maybe if you threw out some of your favorite things, for ideas? I mean, Ping Pong is cute as a couples costume, but is PONG really someone's favorite 4 letter word? Maybe I'm interpreting it incorrectly...

I would look at my favorite things.... and go as a *rose* (red costume with fabric petals), or *rich* (covered in fake money) or maybe beer, like someone already suggested... thats probably how I would approach it.


----------



## Fangoria (Oct 26, 2008)

This is a Halloween site, so my vote is DEAD. Hands down. Sqiggley do.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

great idea for a party theme, I am not much help here, but maybe with the dead theme you also could use tomb, for the dead, a zombie-ish costume and a tomb or crypt type costume, which would probably be a pain to wear, but is probably do-able. I know it's not much help, but can't think right now, will keep it in the back of my mind, maybe something will pop in.


----------



## datura (Sep 26, 2008)

i was thinking abouth dusk & dawn...
cause meat & fish aren't as halloween related ah ah


----------



## Halloween Princess (Sep 23, 2008)

I too would actually come up with something that truly is my favorite thing. I would go as either pink (the color) or food =)


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

go as a pony and carry a penny


----------



## Scatterbrains (Nov 16, 2008)

beer + nuts


----------

